# Pain Killers (Vicodin/Percocet) are the only drugs that take away my SAD.



## BNelley (Sep 5, 2006)

I had back surgery two years ago and got prescribed these types of drugs. My GOD! When I take a few Vicodin I get a rush of a nice, beautiful, warm feeling. It makes me want to have conversations with EVERYONE! I'm not worried about going to work or public. Hell I could probably give a 5 hour presentation in class! Xanax or Klonopin never did this for me. 

HAS ANYONE EVER HAD SIMILAR RESULTS FROM THIS? I'm not suggesting this, but I have found that for some odd reason these are the only drugs that work for me! 

The downfall, now I have to take 6-8 vicodin a day to get similar results. It is a very fine, slippery slope.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Most people find hydrocodone and oxycodone to be awesome like you described. I never experienced any alleviation from SA though with 15, 22.5, or 30 milligrams of hydrocodone (with no tolerance either :stu).


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Get some naltrexone and take it at "ultra low" doses, plus magnesium and/or memantine. You'll be able to stop any more tolerance developing, and if some user reports are to be believed, be able to reverse your tolerance to the pre-drug days. Dosage adjustments are needed, of course. This can actually make opioids a sustainable treatment of anxiety/depression.

In reply, yes, I have experienced this feeling on opioids, although I find directly dopaminergic drugs more useful; opioids usually just make me want to lie down.


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, narcotic pain killers eliminate my social anxiety completely, and also make me very pro-social. This occurs with as little as 15 mg of hydro, but of course the effects are more profound as the dosage increases.

The downside to them is addiction, and in the case of pain killers mixed with acetaminophen (i.e., most of them), doing a number on your liver at higher doses. 

That said, I don't see anything wrong with responsible use, though I know that can be quite hard.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Drinking some kratom, ahh.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> The downside to them is addiction, and in the case of pain killers mixed with acetaminophen (i.e., most of them), doing a number on your liver at higher doses.


You could do a cold water extraction or use adequate dosed N-Acetylcysteine to prevent liver damage. But without tolerance prevention tricks like euphoria mentioned full mu opioid-agonists are a one way street without a sustainable shortcut to happiness.


----------



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

Can you imagine doctors prescribing hydrocodone or oxycodone for social anxiety,
but the chances of that ever happening are very slim unless you are famous like Elvis LOL...


----------



## BNelley (Sep 5, 2006)

BradPit said:


> Can you imagine doctors prescribing hydrocodone or oxycodone for social anxiety,
> but the chances of that ever happening are very slim unless you are famous like Elvis LOL...


Hehe, true

However I wish there were some studies or anything out there that proves this so doctors would maybe open their eyes to this. Also maybe doctors and scientists could research this more (if not already happening) so that maybe they could develop a new drug (i wish). Well off to bed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> Can you imagine doctors prescribing hydrocodone or oxycodone for social anxiety,
> but the chances of that ever happening are very slim unless you are famous like Elvis LOL...


Elvis had a great doctor, yeah... treating patients dead because they want to get high and down and high and down... is brilliant. I don't know why he was never nominated for the Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine. Maybe those old jury guys in Sweden don't listen to Rock 'n' Roll and never heard of Elvis?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I think the fact that tolerance can be blocked will (slowly) change public/medical opinion of opioids somewhat, but it'll still be a long time until they're actually prescribed for anxiety/depression. Buprenorphine would be my bet as the first opioid for this. Maybe we'll see a time when having a "regimen" is the normal thing to do.


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

euphoria said:


> I think the fact that tolerance can be blocked will (slowly) change public/medical opinion of opioids somewhat, but it'll still be a long time until they're actually prescribed for anxiety/depression. Buprenorphine would be my bet as the first opioid for this. Maybe we'll see a time when having a "regimen" is the normal thing to do.


I happen to know a few doctors, albeit ones that haven't attended medical school and usually operate their practices within the comfort of their homes, that prescribe them readily for anxiety and depression. Guess you just have to know where to look


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

They are doctors but haven't attended medical school? Interesting! Where do they get their narcotic prescription pads from? The DEA doesn't really like doctors or "doctors" who overuse such pads, and if the DEA does not like a person they usually show it quite offensive.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Once again: Happiness is not allowed. Not legally, at least :b


----------



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

It seems like all the best drugs are illegal like there's some huge conspiracy in people not having any fun...


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

And @ night the DEA guys open the evidence room, take some of the best stuff out and party till morning, or what?


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

BradPit said:


> It seems like all the best drugs are illegal like there's some huge conspiracy in people not having any fun...


I don't know why they can't take some of the best drugs and be selective on what receptor they work on to be safer. Seems to me if they focused more on a pill that lifted peoples spirits, hit there sense of humor components, and enthusiasm receptors more, most of these personality disorder would fade away.....


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Jrock said:


> I don't know why they can't take some of the best drugs and be selective on what receptor they work on to be safer. Seems to me if they focused more on a pill that lifted peoples spirits, hit there sense of humor components, and enthusiasm receptors more, most of these personality disorder would fade away.....


Those drugs have already been synthesized. MDMA and AMT are powerful 5-HT1A and 5-HT2A agonists respectively; Both induce a life-changing empathogenic and euphoric experience. I predict that only ~5 doses can completely cure SA in a large percentage of people.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:


> Those drugs have already been synthesized. MDMA and AMT are powerful 5-HT1A and 5-HT2A agonists respectively; Both induce a life-changing empathogenic and euphoric experience. I predict that only ~5 doses can completely cure SA in a large percentage of people.


Any data or studies to back that up? Rolling (with pure stuff) for several times cures SA in a large percentage of people? I doubt that. The MDMA taken 5 times eg. just heals the dopaminergic dysfunction forever?


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Medline said:


> Any data or studies to back that up? Rolling (with pure stuff) for several times cures SA in a large percentage of people? I doubt that. The MDMA taken 5 times eg. just heals the dopaminergic dysfunction forever?


It's purely conjecture, though the sociability enhancement due to 5-HT1A (MDMA) _and _5-HT2A activation (Alpha-methyltryptamine) sounds like it would do wonders for me in being able to interact with other people. Drug administration should start with one low-dose of MDMA during a social event the first week. Second week, low dose AMT. From there, I would be able to take AMT or MDMA once every couple months and sustain the empathogenic qualities that I learned during the trip. The dose would have to be taken during a social situation that I fear greatly, and this should greatly help me learn how to deal with the situations I frequently avoid.

Screw the dopaminergic dysfunction, I only care about the serotonergic empathogenesis.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

So you mean it's about some kind of slow but steady learn process happening, because while on MDMA or AMT you can interact completely free with people even if you have extremely severe social anxiety?



> Screw the dopaminergic dysfunction, I only care about the serotonergic empathogenesis.


I just meant that people with SA have dopaminergic dysfunctions and it sounds not realistic that MDMA can heal this. But forget about that now.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Medline said:


> So you mean it's about some kind of slow but steady learn process happening, because while on MDMA or AMT you can interact completely free with people even if you have extremely severe social anxiety?


Precisely. 



> I just meant that people with SA have dopaminergic dysfunctions and it sounds not realistic that MDMA can heal this. But forget about that now.


There's MANY different brands of SA. I believe most people have the kind with low dopamine levels, so boosting this catecholamine (ie. Nardil, Parnate) is efficacious for many.

I have the kind where I need to find the extroverted, sociable side of me to completely overcome my SA.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:


> There's MANY different brands of SA. I believe most people have the kind with low dopamine levels, so boosting this catecholamine (ie. Nardil, Parnate) is efficacious for many.


I believe there are many flavors of SA as well. Do you know of any sites to back that up? Everything I read clusters SAD into one whopping disorder without and sub types


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Jrock said:


> I believe there are many flavors of SA as well. Do you know of any sites to back that up? Everything I read clusters SAD into one whopping disorder without and sub types


That's probably because DSM is ridiculous and inaccurate. I'm not trying to prove that many flavors of SA exist because it's obvious to me, f**k what a few inept psychotherapists have to say about it.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Medline said:


> Any data or studies to back that up? Rolling (with pure stuff) for several times cures SA in a large percentage of people? I doubt that. The MDMA taken 5 times eg. just heals the dopaminergic dysfunction forever?


MDMA done for a week or so everyday drastically heals me of social anxiety for months afterwards. Dopamine Is involved in MDMA's effect but the social anxiety help I KNOW is from the major oxytocin release that the brain is going through for many days. Only MDMA has given me this effect so yeah it definetly Is possible for many like me anyways..


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

For me narcotics (and I used them consistently for ~4 years at high doses) were great drugs for mellowing me out and making feel like I'm beside a warm fireplace reading an interesting book, roasting chestnuts while it's snowing outside but I didn't find that much benefit with my performance anxiety unless I combined it with benzos. Then, it was very effective and also worked well for my hyper-sensory/mesophonia issues. I guess we all have slightly different reasons for our SAD.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

they don't work for me, although it's been years since i've taken any. but generally when i would take them, i'd still have social anxiety and i'd feel really nauseous and have to go lie down to avoid throwing up. the effects were also very fickle, sometimes i'd get a good high and sometimes i would just get nauseous even with the same dose, same amount of food in the stomach, etc.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Opiates over amps. any day or night. Except for my Dex.

Warm rules!!! Cold sucks!!!:b


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Canadian4Life said:


> MDMA done for a week or so everyday drastically heals me of social anxiety for months afterwards. Dopamine Is involved in MDMA's effect but the social anxiety help I KNOW is from the major oxytocin release that the brain is going through for many days. Only MDMA has given me this effect so yeah it definetly Is possible for many like me anyways..


MDMA every day for a week... aren't you worried about possible damage to your serotonergic neurons? I assume you're taking an antioxidant or something to defend yourself from damage.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

BNelley said:


> I had back surgery two years ago and got prescribed these types of drugs. My GOD! When I take a few Vicodin I get a rush of a nice, beautiful, warm feeling. It makes me want to have conversations with EVERYONE!
> 
> HAS ANYONE EVER HAD SIMILAR RESULTS FROM THIS?
> 
> The downfall, now I have to take 6-8 vicodin a day to get similar results. It is a very fine, slippery slope.


Yeah Eminem. He was addicted to pain killers like vicodin. He's clean now. This is a very slippery slope and it's not a solution. It's a band aid that will eventually destroy you.


----------



## vegenigma (Dec 28, 2010)

My doc has prescribed Lorazepam in 1MG doses for SA. I only took 1 dose and then quit because all it did was make me tired.

After sinus surgery this past August, I was given Oxycodone/Acetaminophen 5/325MG. I took 2-3 doses per day for about 2 weeks until the pain was manageable, but I noticed that my SA was unnoticeable while I was taking the drug. I felt confident, the typical thoughts of insecurity and or self-loathing were gone. I also noticed that I didn't need to take the Oxycodone/Acetaminophen everyday because I "learned" from the experience and could continue this behavior for a few days. After about 3 days, I'd start to "lose my edge" and I'd revert back to the old behaviors. During this time, I was witty, confident, friendly - I just seemed to be able to say the right things at the right times. I was even offered a higher position at my company.

About 2 months ago I finished all but 1 pill and won't take the last pill because I don't want to have an "up and down" experience. About 4 weeks ago I was injured and received a prescription of Tramadol, but this med didn't work the same way, so I didn't bother to continue using it after my pain went away.

I've told my doc that the Percocet is the only med that has helped with the SA, but he just thinks I'm being silly or suspects that I'm just addicted to it and won't prescribe it.

I am clearly not addicted. My goal is to try Percocet for about 2-3 months (1 pill ever 2-3 days), and hopefully I can permanently learn enough to cure myself of the SA.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> MDMA every day for a week... aren't you worried about possible damage to your serotonergic neurons? I assume you're taking an antioxidant or something to defend yourself from damage.


I would take antioxidants if i was a rat and someone was injecting them in my brain.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

vegenigma said:


> My doc has prescribed Lorazepam in 1MG doses for SA. I only took 1 dose and then quit because all it did was make me tired.
> 
> After sinus surgery this past August, I was given Oxycodone/Acetaminophen 5/325MG. I took 2-3 doses per day for about 2 weeks until the pain was manageable, but I noticed that my SA was unnoticeable while I was taking the drug. I felt confident, the typical thoughts of insecurity and or self-loathing were gone. I also noticed that I didn't need to take the Oxycodone/Acetaminophen everyday because I "learned" from the experience and could continue this behavior for a few days. After about 3 days, I'd start to "lose my edge" and I'd revert back to the old behaviors. During this time, I was witty, confident, friendly - I just seemed to be able to say the right things at the right times. I was even offered a higher position at my company.
> 
> ...


I highly suggest to add in a NMDA antagonist like DXM or memantine when taking opiates on a regular basis to help tolerance and physical addiction.

For more info:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=501875


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Canadian4Life said:


> MDMA done for a week or so everyday drastically heals me of social anxiety for months afterwards. Dopamine Is involved in MDMA's effect but the social anxiety help I KNOW is from the major oxytocin release that the brain is going through for many days. Only MDMA has given me this effect so yeah it definetly Is possible for many like me anyways..


+1

MDMA caused a permanent drastic positive long term effect in me.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Serotonergic innervation inhibits dopamine release in many areas, mdma selectively destroys SERT innervation resulting in more dopamine release in areas it wouldnt normally be in. This increase in dopamine seems to help some people with social anxiety, although it can also result in psychosis. Pretty much russian roulette with your brain and it is permanent.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

bben said:


> Serotonergic innervation inhibits dopamine release in many areas, mdma selectively destroys SERT innervation resulting in more dopamine release in areas it wouldnt normally be in. This increase in dopamine seems to help some people with social anxiety, although it can also result in psychosis. Pretty much russian roulette with your brain and it is permanent.


MDMA abusers have 5% less serotonin compared to control's, not that bad, i'l post the source tomorrow.

I'l have to check the study's how much of drug users get long term emotional side effects.

Personally i'm 100% fine after taking MDMA 150 times or something (think around 8 pills everytime).


----------



## vegenigma (Dec 28, 2010)

I took the final Percocet that I had. It didn't help much but I've been in the middle of a very stressful situation at work, but as I recall, the effects of Percocet weren't immediate when I originally began taking them for pain post-sinus surgery AND I was in an uneventful period at work. It seems that I was able to focus and improve my personality over a period of 3-6 weeks with Percocet along with being in an environment that allowed me to relax a bit more and make personal improvements. The Percocet gave me a high with sharpness, but not like the buzz I get from alcohol which makes he a it obnoxious and slow.

I have a bottle of Lorazepam in 1MG doses for SA but it's 100% useless. All it does is make it harder to focus because it makes me tired. I also take Adderall for my ADHD, but after taking it for about a month, I no longer notice the improved focus I had originally. I've read that some people have noticed improvement with their SA while taking Adderall, but I haven't noticed any improvement for it in that area - nor was my doctor expecting that - it was purely for ADHD. 

So now I'm medication free and back to where I was. I feel like I had a glimpse of what my life could have been if I didn't have SA, and now I can't get back to that level anymore, so I find it extremely depressing. I will be going back to the doctor once more to see if he has any suggestions, but he's previously told me that an SSRI is the only option for SA. I hated SSRI's when I took them about 16-17 years ago, so they're out of the question.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

vegenigma said:


> It seems that I was able to focus and improve my personality over a period of 3-6 weeks with Percocet along with being in an environment that allowed me to relax a bit more and make personal improvements. The Percocet gave me a high with sharpness, but not like the buzz I get from alcohol which makes he a it obnoxious and slow.
> 
> I have a bottle of Lorazepam in 1MG doses for SA but it's 100% useless. All it does is make it harder to focus because it makes me tired.


For me benzos are good for anxiety but they make me tired, weak with little energy to work. Percocets don't do that much for my anxiety but made everything seem fun and interesting as they numb my physical and emotional pain by surrounding me with a warm blanket.

The combo got rid of my anxiety while at the same time allowing me to enjoy doing the most boring jobs/tasks at my work by numbing out the boredom and all the stress. It kinda got rid of my anxiety and worries while feeling me with pleasure. Too bad it's such a dangerous combo.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

vegenigma said:


> I took the final Percocet that I had. It didn't help much but I've been in the middle of a very stressful situation at work, but as I recall, the effects of Percocet weren't immediate when I originally began taking them for pain post-sinus surgery AND I was in an uneventful period at work. It seems that I was able to focus and improve my personality over a period of 3-6 weeks with Percocet along with being in an environment that allowed me to relax a bit more and make personal improvements. The Percocet gave me a high with sharpness, but not like the buzz I get from alcohol which makes he a it obnoxious and slow.
> 
> I have a bottle of Lorazepam in 1MG doses for SA but it's 100% useless. All it does is make it harder to focus because it makes me tired. I also take Adderall for my ADHD, but after taking it for about a month, I no longer notice the improved focus I had originally. I've read that some people have noticed improvement with their SA while taking Adderall, but I haven't noticed any improvement for it in that area - nor was my doctor expecting that - it was purely for ADHD.
> 
> So now I'm medication free and back to where I was. I feel like I had a glimpse of what my life could have been if I didn't have SA, and now I can't get back to that level anymore, so I find it extremely depressing. I will be going back to the doctor once more to see if he has any suggestions, but he's previously told me that an SSRI is the only option for SA. I hated SSRI's when I took them about 16-17 years ago, so they're out of the question.


Your response to amphetamine sounds normal without NMDA antagonists wich can mostly prevent tolerance from occuring, they work with opiates too.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

euphoria said:


> MDMA every day for a week... aren't you worried about possible damage to your serotonergic neurons? I assume you're taking an antioxidant or something to defend yourself from damage.


As long as he had Molly, he's fine. There's a lot of confusion between MDMA and Ecstasy because it's not the same thing, it's not even close in terms of side effects, neurotoxicity and overall pleasantness. The more pure it is, the less side effects you'll feel afterward. If you truly taken pure MDMA, the side effects are less than a having a hangover a heavy night of drinking.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Ive been taking tylenol 1s for a few weeks, i decided not to go on another ssri so ive just been taking these and their great. They dont take it all away but their cheap and otc in canada, only 8mg codeine yeah i know their weak but their better than nothing.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

get on suboxone works great for me. Im on suboxone+dexedrine combo.


----------



## ccuztg (Mar 15, 2011)

hey i hope im not posting to late, found your forum on search engine and i wanted to find out the same information. I am taking Hydrocone and everytime i take it i feel so alive and i talk to everyone no matter who they are, but also when im going through a "mini withdrawal" from the drug i find myself not social at all and wanting to stick to myself (i am not normally the person that wants to stay to himself). I guess taking it in a social setting would be best?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

ccuztg said:


> hey i hope im not posting to late, found your forum on search engine and i wanted to find out the same information. I am taking Hydrocone and everytime i take it i feel so alive and i talk to everyone no matter who they are, but also when im going through a "mini withdrawal" from the drug i find myself not social at all and wanting to stick to myself (i am not normally the person that wants to stay to himself). I guess taking it in a social setting would be best?


Dont use opiates without DXM or memantine for tolerance and withdrawals, where to take it best depends on your response, dont use them daily to avoid addiction


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Even with memantine AND dextromethorphan, I ended up in a horrific combined stimulant-opioid withdrawal for about 10 days, and wanted to kill myself. They certainly work better for tolerance in others vs. myself, but either way, never assume they STOP tolerance. They merely slow the process.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> Even with memantine AND dextromethorphan, I ended up in a horrific combined stimulant-opioid withdrawal for about 10 days, and wanted to kill myself. They certainly work better for tolerance in others vs. myself, but either way, never assume they STOP tolerance. They merely slow the process.


Ive seen reports of DXM even reversing opiate tolerance and withdrawals.


----------

